# Goat's Milk for 15 week old Puppy



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Just a quick question. Our pup is 15 weeks old today. Our breeder gave her goats milk in the evening, and we have continued with this thinking that it will help the strength of her bones as she matures. We give her about a cup full. Just to ask if it is ok to still continue with this? She does look forward to it, but I am unsure if we are doing the right thing longer term. Thank you.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Sorry I cant help...I have never given any kind of milk to my dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I would have thought that your pup is plenty old enough not to have milk of any sort anymore... 
I have never given milk to my dogs either.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

I occasionally give Benson a carton of puppy milk which is goat milk, not every day but he likes it.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't imagine it will do your pup any harm. I know you are not supposed to give cows milk to a dog (not sure why) but my dads dog gets normal cows milk every evening before bed. All you need to say is 'bed time milk' to him and he goes wild, laps it up then heads straight to his bed to sleep. My dad has done this for years and whatever I say won't change his habit of a lifetime. Scooby is one of the healthiest dogs I know so.....


----------

